# Trade Deal



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/trade-deal-promises-new-markets-lower-duties-for-us-farm-products-blmg/

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=0cf7aea6-4215-4d9a-a056-582066285d77&pagination_num=1


----------

